# Oneida Talon ... 6 mos. in



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Got a talon as my first wheelie 6 mos. ago because I wanted something a little 'different" that I could cross train bare bow recurve & hunt with - something to let me use a finger release but have a let off that would let me fine tune the set up/aim. It's been an interesting time as personal preference is always a big factor & in my bare bow training I prefer a physically heavy bow that I can shoot off the riser ... the talon is a physically light bow that comes with a pistol grip which required me to make a base plate. 

I'd summarize things this way so far - if you're looking for a consistent, light, smooth drawing hunting bow that's easy to maintain this is definitely a keeper; if you want a heavy, shoot of the riser bow that needs some minor work to quieten it then maybe it's not.

I'll be taking this baby out to woods come spring turkey hunting season to compare it to my ILf longbow in regards to ease of use ... after that I guess I'll have to make a decision - in the meantime I'll continue playing with it in the hope that my consistency improves; it's all fun anyway - M.


----------



## 8888blk (Apr 5, 2008)

I got a Black Eagle back in November for the same reasons. Now that I'm done hunting for a few months I can dedicate more time to shooting it to see if I can go back to shooting a compound with fingers. So far so good.


----------



## triple H (Nov 29, 2008)

I have had a couple of Oneida bows over the years and tried to shoot them in a canted position like my trad stuff. Could never seem to get it right, and I could never get them hunting quiet. Very loud bows. Maybe they have made some improvements in that area? Good luck with the finger shooting I still do it bare bow.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Been ion the fence myself. I am happy with my compound, which I shoot bare bow. However these bows are so intriguing. I have also been looking at the 5150 bows


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Managed to up the riser mass weight with an x-spot weight behind the stab so am liking the feel better - re quietening, shooting a higher gpp helps as does using high end BH, limbsavers & string silencers - never been a fan of canting as I could never be consistent with it so I have no info re a course of a action - I think for target shooting my Barnsdale is a more forgiving set up but this bow can come hunting which I wouldn't consider with the ClassicX - M


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

FWIW got a pic to post for the final tuned set up that I think I can trust to hunt with - as per the post above adding an x-spot weight did the trick - might be too heavy for some but works for me - will need a little duct tape to cover the weight before heading into the trees is all - M.


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Put in a bunch of time the last few weeks with the Talon then did a head to head comparo to my ilf LB which I shoot off the riser - did better with the LB ukey: ... looks like consistency diffs relate to grip vs shoot off the riser personal preferences .... Too bad but guess someone who likes shooting off a grip will be happy beneficiary in the classifieds when I get this posted - 2nd time have had to put up a great bow because of grip prefs - M


----------



## Jesse Schultz (Sep 11, 2013)

What do you have on there for a rest. The fin kind of looks like a Timberdoodle?


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

Star hunter - similar idea to the Bodoodle, basically a support fin & a side fin to act like a plunger - believe that they predate the Timberdoodle but more experienced guys might know - simple & very adjustable rest - M


----------



## russr (Jan 16, 2014)

Hi folks

As "the beneficiary" of the sale of this bow, all I can say is: Thanks, Mark!
I bought a Timberdoodle High Performance rest, and spent a couple of ecstatic hours finger shooting with it barebow this afternoon. It is one slick piece of equipment.

Thanks again!

russ


----------



## Markliep (May 6, 2012)

It's a really nice fun bow Russ - you'll have to post up some follow up - M


----------

